# 1960 Continental Tourist



## comet (Aug 25, 2020)

Just got this yesterday. It's been a good couple months. Always wanted a suicide shifter. I got it from the original owner's son. As far as he remembers this is how the bike came from the bike store. Welcome all comments.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 25, 2020)

Didn't the tourist versions have fenders? But a nice example!


----------



## comet (Aug 25, 2020)

It did but they were plastic and not many survived. Not a big fan of fenders anyway, weight and noise.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice. I hardly ever see an Opal Green Conti. Coppertone must have been the color of the time since most of these that show up are that color. The saddle would have a Made in Holland badge on the rear and these never had a spoke protector. Have fun cleaning it up!


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 26, 2020)

Sweet, looks like it will clean up nicely. I have an early 61 in Radiant green, still with the suicide shifter. Very cool bikes, one of my favorites. Congrats!


----------



## juvela (Aug 26, 2020)

-----

Thank you for sharing this find!

The Freres Huret Allvit rear mech is a replacement.

Original would have been Juy's Simplex Tour de France.

The Huret mech is some years later than cycle as its pulleys exhibit the plastic "tyres" which did not come into use until the later 1960's.  Huret pulleys at this time were all metal.

It is not ideal to mix Huret and non-Huret gear ensemble components in the same ensemble at this era as the Huret mechs require more cable movement than other brands to effect the same amount of derailleur movement.  Hence the drums on the Huret shift levers are larger than other makes.

Thanks again for posting.  Shall look forward to seeing it post clean-up.    

-----


----------



## Roger Henning (Aug 27, 2020)

I have a 1960 Continental that also came with the Allvit rear deraileur.  I asked a local long time Schwinn dealer about this and he said that it was a common change on the early Continentals as the original derailuers often broke early and the standard replacement was the Allvit and was the standard recommended Schwinn replacement.  A couple of pictures of my bike.  Roger


----------

